# Raising my hand in class



## lonewolf42 (Sep 10, 2006)

I've always had trouble raising my hand in my college classes, especially if there are a lot of people in the class. I have 4 courses this semester, and I have already raised my hand in 3 of them. Uusually, I have a question that genuinely concerns me, but then I think my way out of the question. Either I do my own research and find out the answer or I just rationalize that the question is irrelevant or not insightful enough. But today and last week I raised my hand in 2 different classes just to ask basic questions and it felt good. It's like a good practice in exposure for me. I could see people's eyes turn to me and it definitely upped my anxiety, but I see it as a way as establishing my presence in the class and that I'm not just that kid who doesn't say anything. In one class in particular, I feel virtually no anxiety when I ask a question. Hopefully, I won't overanalyze and just ask when I feel that I am confused or if I want to just give input. The next step would be to give my opinion. Questions are safe because they don't require me putting forth my own opinion. Anyway, I have one more class to take care of and I am hoping I will be able to raise my hand very soon. :yes


----------



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

That's great! I used to have a similar problem but I just decided to suck it up and voice my opinion in class. Sure I'm not always on target with what I say but it makes me feel good when the professor says something like, "Good point" or "I know what you mean". It also seems like other students are more comfortable approaching you when they see you participate in class. Keep it up!

Bill


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

yup... a tough thing to do.... good job!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

cool....good job.......i have similar problems......so mostly i research to find my question........anyway


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

That's great, there's only a couple classes I can ask a question in. Well alot more now, I myself just started asking questions in class, it's helped my grade. Some classes more than others obviously. I still can't speak without raising my hand though, it's weird.

Good for you though, class becomes much easier when you don't have study on your own and you make class what it's suppose to be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## lonewolf42 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, the interesting thing is that I have 4 courses. In only one of them is participation a part of the grade. That basically only refers to how much you verbally participate in the class, since the teacher doesn't take attendence. I think that's one thing that makes me anxious about it. I feel like it's more important that not only I participate but that I ask an appropriate question. I'm not really that critical of asking a dumb question, but I think since there's a universally understood importance of participation in the class, I feel anxious/pressured. In fact, I can get 100's on all my tests and homework, but if I get a 0 in participation, there's no way I can get an A. I did the math. I find that kind of ironic, but definitely understandable in terms of SA: the more important I perceive something as, the more anxious I feel about it.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

"the more important I perceive something as, the more anxious I feel about it."

wow...me too. that is why i've been intimidated by doctors, profs, and my bosses...sort of ironic since i'm in pharmacy school now. 

So..we make everything not important to us and SA goes away....I'm CURED AT LAST :lol


----------

